# ماهي متطلبات انشاء مصنع الصابون السائل



## محمود+ (21 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوة والاخوات الكرام...
ارجو منكم مساعدتي في كيفيه انشاء مصنع صغير (بحدود 500لتر باليوم) لصناعة الصابون السائل..حيث لا امتلك الخبرة في هذا المجال لكن امتلك الرغبه الشديده والامل لانشاء مثل هذا المصنع..ووجدت خير من يفيدني هو هذا الملتقى الذي يضم خيرة الاخوة والاخوات من اصحاب الخبرة والاختصاص..فأرجو منكم المساعده في شرح المواد والمعدات اللازم شرائها (من خزانات وعددها وحجمها وخلاطات ...الخ) لبدأ مثل هذا المشروع.


----------



## shadoo005 (25 أغسطس 2011)

انا عندي نفس الرغبه لانشاء مثل هذا المصنع يا ريت لو نتواصل علي الميل ده
[email protected]


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (25 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم 
موفق ان شاء الله 
قرار جميل ولكن مع الصبر 
يلزمك اول شيء الصبر التميز بالمنتج ومن ثم السعر 
ولعمل روشة صغيرة انت بحاجة 
برميل سعة 220 لتر عدد 4 بلاستيك يوجد منهم براميل مستعملة 
خلاط ايكون ماركة جيدة وله انواع كثيرة يفضل ايكون سرعات اذهب لاي محل معدات صناعية واطرح عليه طلبك ويعطيك ما يسرك
واي خراط معادن ممكن يعمل لك الفراش كمان اسأل على معلم خراطة معادن
اذا كانت المياه كلسية انت بحاجة لفلتر مياه وهاد من اسرار الشغل 
والتعبئة يدويا قمع كبير عدد 2 ووسط عدد 2وصغير عدد 2
بالاضافة لابريق بلاستيك حجم جيد 
ومواد اولية كمان حاول اتكون من مصدر عالمي يعني الماني او كوري 
وباقي عليك التسويق يا بطل واي شيء في التسويق انا ممكن اعطيك خبرتي البسيطة
ممكن توزع على المدارس المشافي المطاعم ومحلات الحلويات شركات التنظيف 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (25 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم لازم ايكون الفراش كروم حتى لا يتعرض للصدأ الفوري 
وطبعا لاتنسى عبوات 1 لتر و5لتر


----------



## محمود+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

أبو حمزه الشامي قال:


> اخي الكريم لازم ايكون الفراش كروم حتى لا يتعرض للصدأ الفوري
> وطبعا لاتنسى عبوات 1 لتر و5لتر


 
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ابو حمزة على توضيحكم الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العجمىى (16 سبتمبر 2011)

محمود+ قال:


> الاخوة والاخوات الكرام...
> ارجو منكم مساعدتي في كيفيه انشاء مصنع صغير (بحدود 500لتر باليوم) لصناعة الصابون السائل..حيث لا امتلك الخبرة في هذا المجال لكن امتلك الرغبه الشديده والامل لانشاء مثل هذا المصنع..ووجدت خير من يفيدني هو هذا الملتقى الذي يضم خيرة الاخوة والاخوات من اصحاب الخبرة والاختصاص..فأرجو منكم المساعده في شرح المواد والمعدات اللازم شرائها (من خزانات وعددها وحجمها وخلاطات ...الخ) لبدأ مثل هذا المشروع.



ان شاء الله غدا سوف ارفع لك الصور الازمة لمصنع صغير


----------



## العجمىى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

محمود+ قال:


> الاخوة والاخوات الكرام...
> ارجو منكم مساعدتي في كيفيه انشاء مصنع صغير (بحدود 500لتر باليوم) لصناعة الصابون السائل..حيث لا امتلك الخبرة في هذا المجال لكن امتلك الرغبه الشديده والامل لانشاء مثل هذا المصنع..ووجدت خير من يفيدني هو هذا الملتقى الذي يضم خيرة الاخوة والاخوات من اصحاب الخبرة والاختصاص..فأرجو منكم المساعده في شرح المواد والمعدات اللازم شرائها (من خزانات وعددها وحجمها وخلاطات ...الخ) لبدأ مثل هذا المشروع.



اتفضل اول صور http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/510527_11316279992.jpg


----------



## shadoo005 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا جزيلا للاخ عجمي
ونتمني ان يزودنا بالعلم الذي سيكون باذن الله في ميزان حسناته
علم ينتفع به
المشكله ان في اكتر من18طريقه لعمل الصابون وانا محتار دلوقتي اشتغل بايه ولا ايه
شغال بطريقه تكلفة الكيلو ب1.5دي التكلفه بس
لكن السوق شغال بيبيع الكيلو ب1.5يعني اكيد التكلفه اقل
والمشكله الاكتر والاكتر ان في ناس بتبيع الكيلو ب1.25وتقل مزبوط وريحه نفاذه في الصابون
معني كده اني اما اني بشتغل غلط او في سر او تركيبه صحيحه غير الكلام ده او ايه مش عارف؟
ياريت اصحاب (الخبره )يخبرونا


----------



## shadoo005 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت اللي يقول علي تركيبه يوضح اسعار المواد الخام الحاليه ويوضح التكلفه الكامله والنهائيه للكيلو الواحد
لان الموضوع ده بيفرق سوق عن سوق


----------



## محمود+ (18 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم العجمي على مروركم وتوضيحكم الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العجمىى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

محمود+ قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم العجمي على مروركم وتوضيحكم الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك



صور اخرى لتوضيح http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/510527_11316359462.jpg هذة لصور لتنكين مهمتهم الاخذ من تنكين التصنيع الى الى حنفيات لتعبئة متوصل اليهم موتور http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/510527_11316359665.jpg تنكين التصنيع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/510527_11316359826.jpg دهى حنفيات متوصلة بماتور بتاخذ من تنكين الفنش اخيراااا اخى ممكن تعمل حجات بسيطة جدااا بافكرك انت المهم التنفيذ والله يحفظك


----------



## الفريد الأول (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكركم اخواني الكرام

انا حقيقة مهتم بالموضوع هذا ولكن قلة المعرفة تجبرنا على السؤال

اتمنى منكم التوضيح برسم كروكي مبين له عدد الخزانات والخلاط والمواقع

كامل خط الإنتاج بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## كايرو ستيل قطر (3 مارس 2013)

الله يوفقكم


----------



## saedsy (12 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم بعد اذنكم وين الخلطة او التركيبة او اللمسة السحرية


----------



## saedsy (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ياشباب وين التركيبة جديد بالمصلحة شكرا سلفاً


----------



## مصطفى ابو رسول (14 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم اخون ممكن فكره كيف اعمل خلاط في برميل 220 بلكي صوره واضحه


----------



## ابو روفيدا (27 أبريل 2015)

ممكن اي معلومات عن مواتر الخلط


----------



## amr hozien (18 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

